# Nagato & Konan's age



## Joakim3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Using simple process of elimination and general time-line events.... I think I've managed to pretty much narrow Nagato and Konan's age to with 1-2 years.... here i go!

Jiryia trained the orphans from ages 7-10

Yahiko was stated to die around the age 25-30

Kisame stated that the last time akatsuki met with full memebers was 7 years ago

Seeing the 3rd ninja war ended 1-2 years before the Kyuubi attack as Itachi was 5 when the Attack happened

Jiryia died at the age of 53-54....now time for magic

I first subtract Yahiko's age from J-man which means he was at minimum 24 years older than Yahiko at the time of there respective deaths.... Jirayia was 42 at during when the Kyuubi attacked..... Seeing as all the Paths along with the modern cloaks were present when killing Hanzo... then the "modern" Akastuki must around 14-15 years old.... Seeing as Yahiko died at the age of 25-30 is the oldest he could possibly been if still alive is 44-45... which frankly puts him to close to J-mans age....... seeing as Jirayia would have to be 19 when he trained the orphans...... if we go to the smaller MUCH MORE likely number of 25 that places Yahiko's age at 39-40 when Deva was defeated by Naruto with Jirayia being 24-25 when he encounter the orphans..... Seeing as Yahiko was older than both Nagato and Konan, so based on my estimates.... Yahiko would have been 40-39 ish (Deva's defeat) and 39 for Nagato and Konan +/- year

Feedback is more than welcome


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd place them around 44, a few years older than Minato would had been if he were still alive.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 29, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I'd place them around 44, a few years older than Minato would had been if he were still alive.



What???????? Konan looks like a 32 year old ripe Milf.

I think you are placing too much emphasis on Nagato's appearance. I also certainly doubt they were older than Minato.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2011)

i think konan and nagato were kakashi's age.


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 29, 2011)

*Shadow050* actually made a thread that looked at Minato and Nagato's ages,  as seen .  Nagato was around Minato's age and may have been about a year older.  Nagato and Konan were about 38/39 when they died.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Mar 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> i think konan and nagato were kakashi's age.



Impossible, the rain trio were trained before minato was.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Mar 29, 2011)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Impossible, the rain trio were trained before minato was.



Makes sense.

Here's the time frame we're looking at deducing their age.

Second Shinobi War: Between Iwa, Suna, Ame, and Konoha.
Amegakure is their battlefield since it is landlocked between all three:   
Hanzo dubs the trio as the legendary Sannin.
Jiraiya trained Nagato, Yahiko, and Konan. 
Tsunade lost her little brother, Nawaki, and lover, Dan Kato,in the war.
She later left Konoha.

Third Shinobi War: 
Kakashi gaiden.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, i agree with the logic but holy shit, Konan certainly doesn't look her age :ho


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 29, 2011)

Sasori lost his parents at the age of 8 (during the 2nd Great War), which means they died around 27 years ago.

I think that Tsunade countering Chiyo's poisons, Sasori's parents killed by Sakumo, the Sannin fighting Hanzou, Hanzou fighting Mifune, Dan's death, etc. all happened in the same year, or in the span of two years.

So 27 years ago Nagato, Yahiko and Konan were 7 years ago. Which means that they died at the age of 34-35. They were the same age as Sasori.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2011)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Impossible, the rain trio were trained before minato was.



says who?

there is nothing to say or even indicate that.


----------



## ShounenSuki (Mar 29, 2011)

Yahiko died when he was between 25 and 30 years old. He died during the Third Shinobi World War, making him about the same age or a few years older than Minato. SWWIII ended before the kyūbi attack, which happened sixteen years ago. This means they have to be in their forties, at least, and given Jiraiya's age, it's highly unlikely they had already reached their fifties.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Mar 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> says who?
> 
> there is nothing to say or even indicate that.



Why Kakashi can't be the same age as them.

Jiraiya training Yahiko, Nagato, and Konan sometime in the shinobi war while Kakashi Gaiden took place in the later part of 3rd shinobi war. They are the age group as Sasori, Sasori lost his parents to the Konoha White Fang. 

Sasori is 35, Kakashi is 29. Jiraiya is 53.

Yahiko was already described as 25-30, at the age he died, which I presume corpses, moved by chakra, don't actually continue aging as if they were alive. Jiraiya recognized each and every body he encountered, (Yahiko much later) all didn't age one bit unless they all died recently.

Kakashi is already 29-30 right now, if they were the same age, that would mean Yahiko would have to have died at least 5 years ago if they were within the same age. 

5 years ago from current time line would make Kakashi along with Konan, Yahiko, Nagato, 24-25, while Danzo already 65 years old when he assisted Hanzo, where Yahiko died. 

That wouldn't add up. Yahiko must have died much earlier, thus there is an age gap between him and Kakashi. 

They are considerably older, around Sasori's age or just a bit more.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 29, 2011)

ShounenSuki said:


> Yahiko died when he was between 25 and 30 years old. He died during the Third Shinobi World War, making him about the same age or a few years older than Minato. SWWIII ended before the kyūbi attack, which happened sixteen years ago. This means they have to be in their forties, at least, and given Jiraiya's age, it's highly unlikely they had already reached their fifties.


How do we know that he died between 25 and 30?

My timeline makes the most sense to me.

If he was atleast 25, then today he'd have been around 41, assuming he died the same year as the one Kakashi Gaiden takes place in, which was 17 years ago.

So it was 35 years ago that Jiraiya fought Hanzou, and then met Yahiko and the others?
I don't know... but maybe. He couldn't have been 30, though. Which would mean that today he would've been almost 50 years old. It doesn't add up with the fact that we know that the 2nd Great War started 20 years after the end of the 1st Great War. He couldn't be 27-29 either.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Mar 29, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> How do we know that he died between 25 and 30?
> 
> My timeline makes the most sense to me.



Chouji described Deva Realm as man who looked between 25-30 years old to Tsunade. Unless the time calculation can totally be whacked up by the fact that the chakra rods can make the corpses age as if they were alive......



Edward Newgate said:


> How do we know that he died between 25 and 30?
> 
> My timeline makes the most sense to me.
> 
> ...



Jiraiya:53(Part 2)-35(2nd shinnobi war)=18. 
Yahiko, Konan, Nagato:7
Jiraiya, Tsunade, and Orochimaru fought Hanzo when they were 18?  
Tsunade lost Nawaki(12 years old) in a 2nd war (presuming). Understandable age gap between siblings.....unless way more than that. 

Jiraiya:21 (he then left)
Yahiko, Konan, Nagato:10
Danzo:71-72(Part 2)-35 years ago=32

Yahiko:25-30 (age of death)
Danzo: 32+ (15-20) = 47-52 (age he assisted Hanzo) ?

I don't know, man......... I got lost.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 29, 2011)

Going by my idea of the timeline, I would say that Nagato's and Konan's ages were around the 38-42 range. Konan looks younger though, but she may be a milf, cougar, whatever.

Databook IV should clarify things, though.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2011)

They are 36 or so, IMO


----------



## Gabe (Mar 29, 2011)

i think their the same age as the kohona 11 parents


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 29, 2011)

i'd say early 40s, around the same age minato would have been now.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 29, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> What???????? Konan looks like a 32 year old ripe Milf.
> 
> I think you are placing too much emphasis on Nagato's appearance. I also certainly doubt they were older than Minato.



Not possible.  Jiraiya trained them when they were ten then years later trained a 10 year old minato so they are definitely older.


----------



## Addy (Mar 29, 2011)

Bahamut Slayer said:


> Why Kakashi can't be the same age as them.
> *
> Jiraiya training Yahiko, Nagato, and Konan sometime in the shinobi war while Kakashi Gaiden took place in the later part of 3rd shinobi war.* They are the age group as Sasori, Sasori lost his parents to the Konoha White Fang.
> 
> ...



i see  

but konan does not look old and yahiko is just anorexic. 

so i think that they are just 5 years apart as you said.


----------



## Kiss (Mar 29, 2011)

They were probably around 40.


----------



## Kurushimi (Mar 29, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Not possible.  Jiraiya trained them when they were ten then years later trained a 10 year old minato so they are definitely older.



And you know this how exactly? It wasn't mentioned that Jiraiya trained them before Minato, but even if that was the case... they were 10 years old brats when Jiraiya left them, and returned to Konoha. Minato also graduated from the academy at 10, and most likely Jiraiya became his sensei right after that. I doubt that it took him more than several days to reach Konoha, and another 1-2 weeks to be chosen as Mintaos sensei. So when you look closely, it doesn't seem too far-fetched for Nagato/Konan/Yahiko to be at the same age as Minato.


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Mar 29, 2011)

Which war was it that Jiraiya started training them in? I always thought it was the one which was taking place during the Kakashi Gaiden.

It'll be pretty easy to decide how old they are once we know which war it was.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 29, 2011)

Kurushimi said:


> And you know this how exactly? It wasn't mentioned that Jiraiya trained them before Minato, but even if that was the case... they were 10 years old brats when Jiraiya left them, and returned to Konoha. Minato also graduated from the academy at 10, and most likely Jiraiya became his sensei right after that. I doubt that it took him more than several days to reach Konoha, and another 1-2 weeks to be chosen as Mintaos sensei. So when you look closely, it doesn't seem too far-fetched for Nagato/Konan/Yahiko to be at the same age as Minato.



Wrong, he started training them at the age of 10 and left after 3 years, which would put them at exactly 13 years of age. they are at least 3 years older than Minato.


----------



## Sounday (Mar 29, 2011)

About 3 years older than Minato.

The way I see it, Sennin vs Hanzou marked the end of the 2nd Shinobi World War (otherwise that would've made Jiraiya a deserter). 3 years later, he concluded the rain orphan's training and left to return to Konoha, and shortly after his return, he took Minato and two others as his students. 

Since there is a strong parallel among all of the Teacher/Student groups descending from Hashirama's lineage...

Hashirama/Tobirama: Hiruzen + 2
Hiruzen: Orochimaru, Jiraiya, Tsunade
Jiraiya: Minato + 2
Minato: Kakashi, Obito, Ren
Kakashi: Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura

Then I'll assume all the teachers and students were the same age when they were put into groups. All the teachers being 25, and the students being 12.  I'll also assume Minato died when he was Kakashi's age during Part I, which is around 25.

16 years later after the Kyuubi attack, Minato would have been 41 (which seems to be Bee's age and it's implied they're contemporaries). You add the 3 years Jiraiya spent with the rain orphans, and you get 44. 

So, Nagato and Konan were in their early to mid 40s, making Jiraiya (54 at time of death) 22 when he started training them, and 25 when he trained Minato.

P.S. Konan is smoking hot for being 40.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 29, 2011)

i think kishi fucked up on their age and apperance.
technically, if you work it out from the time lines and other characters ages, nagato and konan should have been middle aged, 40+
however, the way they were drawn and the way they behaved and stuff makes them seem far more around 30 years old.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 29, 2011)

We can't take appearance and say they should be that old, if we did Itachi should be around mid-30s

Also Jiraiya acted childish at times and he was 52


----------



## Huntress (Mar 29, 2011)

Judecious said:


> We can't take appearance and say they should be that old, if we did Itachi should be around mid-30s
> 
> Also Jiraiya acted childish at times and he was 52



idk, i always thought itachi looked about 22 or so 
dude jiraiya was only 52?! my parents are older than him =\
i thought he was supposed to be around 65 atleast.


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Mar 29, 2011)

I think they are early/mid thirties, considering Jiraiya didn't know Hanzo had died seems to me like that could have been pretty recent and I believe Nagato reanimated Yahiko and gained revenge pretty soon after Yahiko died.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 29, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> idk, i always thought itachi looked about 22 or so
> dude jiraiya was only 52?! my parents are older than him =\
> i thought he was supposed to be around 65 atleast.



 maybe it's those lines

Actually he was 53-54, my bad.


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Mar 29, 2011)

I still don't see the difficulty that some people have in understanding that Jiraiya taught Nagato & Co long before he trained Minato & Co. His face doesn't tell a lie; just observe the images here:



And then as we progress further down the timeline:




Look at Jiraiya's facial markings. I'm no genius, but I'm willing to say that they increase in length as he ages. The difference in length between the first image and the second implies that quite a bit of time passed between his first set of students and his others. It's really THAT plain and simple.


----------



## KiddLaw92 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jiraita trained them for 3 years and left them at age 10. He went back to Konoha and eventually trained Minato, this tells me that Minato and Nagato/Konan's ages were very close. Minato died 16 years ago and he was in his early 20's when he died. This tells me that they were inbetween 37-40.


----------



## JuanPaWarthon (Feb 20, 2014)

> So it was 35 years ago that Jiraiya fought Hanzou, and then met Yahiko and the others?



No it can't be 35 years ago, because Sasori is 35 and he was already a kid when he lost his parents, not a baby or recent born.



> Sasori lost his parents at the age of 8 (during the 2nd Great War)



Is that statement true? ?.?  cause I see him as 4 or 5 years old

Also, would Minato be 38 now? but how? if he's from the same prom of Shibi, Choza, Inoichi and Shikaku, and they are 41- 42 in present time.

Let's see...

Sasori is 5 years older than Kakashi and Jiraiya is 53 in shippuden, so he's 18 years older than Sasori, if we consider Sasori was 5 when he lost his parents, then Jiraiya was 23 years old when he fought Hanzo and found the ame orphans. If they were 10, then in present day they'll be 40 as Jiraiya is 13 years older.

Moreover, we should not consider that if Minato graduated at 10, he got Jiraiya as sensei right there; because Kakashi graduated at 5 and Minato wasn't his sensei when he was 6...



> i think kishi fucked up on their age and apperance.



I agree about that, just take a look at Madara, he's exaggeratedly old when he met 13-year-old Obito, even if we assume Madara and Hashirama were 30 years older than Sarutobi (which I doubt), he must be 84-85 when he saved Obito but he looked like a 120-year-old coot.

I don't swallow that thing of "because being uchiha and having wood release dna he could reach that age" blabla, come on! you're 85, even my great grandfather who is 100 (he'll be 101 on March) looks better and doesn't even use a cane to walk.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 20, 2014)

They were late 30s or Early 40s


----------



## MYJC (Feb 20, 2014)

They were late 30s/early 40s. It's not really debatable.


----------



## SLB (Feb 20, 2014)

Konan's one sexy milf at that age 40+ marker.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Feb 20, 2014)

There is an old post, someone actually calculated Minato's and Nagato's ages. If I remember correctly, Nagato was 38 when he died. Which makes him around 7-8 years older than Obito. 

The same post also said Minato was 21/22 when he died which means Nagato and Minato were almost the same age.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 21, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> What???????? Konan looks like a 32 year old ripe Milf.
> 
> I think you are placing too much emphasis on Nagato's appearance. I also certainly doubt they were older than Minato.



Nagato had aged more bcz of the GM,,, 
I think they would be about a year or 2 younger than Minato/Kushina 
ur right about Konan though,,,, she looks like a fine milf


----------



## Gunners (Feb 21, 2014)

I think they're in their early 30s. When Obito approached them, they didn't give the impression that they were older than Minato, they gave the impression that they were in their late teens or very early 20s.


----------



## MYJC (Feb 21, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I think they're in their early 30s. When Obito approached them, they didn't give the impression that they were older than Minato, they gave the impression that they were in their late teens or very early 20s.




Obito first approached them before Naruto was born, so that would've been 17 years ago or so. If they were in their early 20s at that time then they'd be around 40 in the present. 


If Nagato and Konan were only in their early 30s then they would've been young teens at the time Obito approached them rather than adults. Keep in mind that Minato would also be around 40 if he were still alive, obviously his Edo Form looks younger.


----------



## CrazyAries (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunspear7 said:


> There is an old post, someone actually calculated Minato's and Nagato's ages. If I remember correctly, Nagato was 38 when he died. Which makes him around 7-8 years older than Obito.
> 
> The same post also said Minato was 21/22 when he died which means Nagato and Minato were almost the same age.



Ahem...



CrazyAries said:


> *Shadow050* actually made a thread that looked at Minato and Nagato's ages,  as seen .  Nagato was around Minato's age and may have been about a year older.  Nagato and Konan were about 38/39 when they died.



Is that the thread you speak of?


----------



## obese (Feb 22, 2014)

40? maybe? idk,


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 22, 2014)

dat necro.


----------

